# Fuente 100V DC



## mosquera_x (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola a todos. En búsqueda de algo de "luz" para diseñar una fuente de 100V DC que necesito para polarizar un transductor de ultrasonido (requerimiento de corriente bajo, es para análisis no destructivo en materiales, <<100mA), me pasé por estos foros de electrónica y estuve viendo una opción que, con otras 2 que ya tenía, me dan cierta base para arrancar. Las opciones son:
La primera es tomar los 110VAC que hay en el enchufe, transformar y rectificar. Un requisito es que la fuente sea TOTALMENTE DC, la ventaja es que no debe ser variable, debe darme 100V DC y listo. 
La otra opción es usar elevadores de voltaje; he visto amplificador de ultrasonido comerciales que se alimentan con una pila de 9V, no sé como %/("=$ sacan de ahi los 100VDC (fuentes DC-DC? pero ni idea.)
La última, que ví en este foro (pero no se si aplique en mi caso), es usar un inversor de voltaje, del tipo que ví en un foro, en donde se sacan 200VAC de una batería de carro de 12VDC. Como los requisitos de corriente no son altos, no sé si pueda usar algo parecido en mi caso. Luego sería rectificar. no sé si sea lo correcto.
Lo ideal sería tener 200VDC para polarizar el transductor, pero con 100VDC basta.
Creo que les he proporcionado todo lo que sé y he consultado, espero si alguien conoce algún diseño o si me pueden aclarar cuál de las opciones es como la más adecuada, por favor me colaboren en ese diseñito. 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Oct 1, 2007)

Si utilizas un inversor, la fuente no va a ser totalmente DC, ya que el inversor tiene que trabajar en alterna para elevar el voltaje. DC=>AC=>DC.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oooopsss. : Alguien se llevo mi comentario anterior sobre este tema.

Habia propuesto un transformador de 85 VCA, rectificado, filtrado y tal vez estabilizado con un regulador de tension, con esto consigues una tension de CC con muy bajo rizado.

85 VCA te daran 120VCA

El regulador al ser poca corriente puede ser tan sencillo como un transistor y unos diodos zener.


----------



## dant (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola amigo:
Haciendo lo que dice fogonazo, luego podrias usar transistores como el TIP47 (250v colector - emisor, 1A colector) o el TIP50 e implementar tu pequeño regulador.

saludos, dant


----------



## Marcospaul (Abr 29, 2013)

Que regulador de tension (referencia) se podria utilizar para este caso, es que yo ando en las mismas, estoy tratando de diseñar una fuente de 70v pero no he encontrado un regulador de tension alrederdor de esta magnitud, agradeceria me pudieran orientar


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 29, 2013)

Hay diodos zener para cualquier voltaje. De 70 y de 100V. Puestos en la base de un transistor como te dicen mas arriba, ya tienes tu fuente. Cuando no existían los diodos zener yo usaba lamparitas de neón    ( NE2) para ese mismo uso.


----------

